#  > General Zone >  > Forums development >  >  >  he product of the two

## geffov41

career steals 1563, ranked first in the league 31. In addition, he has hit the peak of his career 12.8 points and 10 assists last season's two pairs of data, which is beyond the reach of the library where father and son.It is worth mentioning that, though - Stephen Curry atop this year's All-Star in the third contest, but Curry & Sons partner attend shooting star game but disappointed and back. In this year's competition, Dell - Curry in a full cast away four times, and - Stephen Curry also voted third was hit three times, the results are eliminated in the first round. This is the second consecutive year they brutally eliminated in the first round. When Kevin - Lufkin, Ibaka these nominally Fours are beginning to polish the third, you should be aware, the Union has entered into a new era this season, James - Harden and Stephen - Curry two MVP candidates People called this an outstanding representative of the new era, the two refined shooting area can be found, the product of the two super-giant is the era of data, there are too many similarities between them, and the shot put hot zone map out, they called the twin brother. Just like the name "Human Highlight Film" Wilkins thought his dunk, superstar, although proficient versatile, can often be remembered that part of their most eye-catching, such as the library, people know He is the third of the archery marksman, such as Harden, well known he is **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]


*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
good at making free throws sharp break Pengci emperor.But in fact, the two super-giant's strength can be only that, such as Curry, his breakthrough is actually not bad. This season, Harden and Curry are in pursuit of the ultimate of efficient, mid-range jumper is the least efficient way of shooting, for both of them as well, although there are four Curry cast into sight, but not as its three hits high, Harden is not even 38% less, in the distance beyond the arc shooting shot far less cost-effective


, and therefore both cast consciously abandoned in Harden in this area walk in the front, and Curry is only the beginning of the season will be cast down to the low areas, they will be more concentrated firepower within and beyond the arc in the paint, which is the highest scoring efficiency recognized regional alliances. In basketball there is such a player, they will attack addicted to control the ball in their hands, such as life, have for a long time after the ball in desperation pass also, or to a pull-jumper, these players, commonly known as "Ball tyrants." However, these players actually "tyrants" to what extent  Thank SportVU data system, we can find out. Like his Westbrook, the two men "tyrants" to the extreme, many times they showed the image of the ball is not doing nothing, many seemed reluctant to pass.This season, Bryant and Davis completed a pass before the average first controlled the ball in his hands as much as 8.3 seconds! This result is not surprising, after all, this season, th**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
e Thunder Durant plagued with injuries here, but here is the Lakers their injury, they have had to bear a lot of the ball task, and both are holding itself Ball storm type of play.In fact, last season, Davis is the chief "ball tyrants", and was told he could no fighting Bryant last season, he completed a pass before the average first ball control in their own hands 7.9 seconds, and that was the most Time has told him the case alongside Durant.This season, Davis and Bryant are huge share of the ball high, Davis reached 38.3 percent have no doubt that ranked first, while Bryant ranked second place with 35 percent, the two men share the ball, one has gone beyond monocytes led the 1986-87 season - Michael Jordan history ranked second only to the


 2005-06 season, Bryant, one of the 20 already reached the pre-history, before the ball is about to share the history of ranking 20 Bit established in his first four seats.Since the line more than once, Kobe Bryant and Weiss as the "ball tyrants," but the two are not care attitude, such as Kobe Bryant, he had this to say: "I would not say he is the ball Pa, I was a shooter, I definitely prefer to pass than shoot, this is my character. "In the treatment of shooting and passing attitude, Davis definitely inherited Bryant, 2012 NBA Finals, Davis also said:. "I only know one way to play, and that is always kept in attack mode I do not will change my style of play, because I play this style of play is the main cause of this level now. And keep in attack mode, and also my coach, my teammates to my request, and this is where all my meaning of. "Because of this emphasis on offensive play, top of the charts in the number of passes, you can not find the name of Davis and Bryant, but the bal**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
l difficult shots in the list, two of them side by side always topped the first two bits. This season, Davis averaged 10.6 pull-jumper, and Kobe Bryant of the data is 10.4 times, before they separated two.Compared to catch and shoot, attack without the ball, they both like to control the ball in his hands to attack this season, Davis shot mad shipped 3-6 times before the proportion reached 35.1 percent, he averaged 7.6 Investment times; he was mad shipped more than 7 times the proportion shot up to 28.9%, averaging 6.3 times to vote, so keen to heads-strong cast, Davis none. Even this season, Bryant did not so crazy, Peter Pan dribble shot this season 3-6 times the proportion of 23.1%, 4.7 times the field are, he shot mad shipped more than seven timesSee More: he product of the two

----------

